# things are starting to pick up!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

All our summertime fish species are starting to turn on here on the treasure coast. Pompano this morning and a morning of snooking tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

He looks like a happy young man, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Where you getting snook James thought you were back here ?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No... I've given up on moving back. Since I'm gone 6 months a year Jen needs her family close so Hobe Sound is looking like home for us. Its a very nice town so I shouldn't complain. I do miss the woods!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw her here the other day, told her to tell you I said hello.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Jen? My wife? She has not been there since we moved. That's funny! She's getting a kick out of that right now.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Round 2!!!


----------

